# Automatisch CD / DVD etc. mounten?

## tkhobbes

Hallo alle

Ich suche eine einfache Lösung, um automatisch eine CD zu mounten, sobald diese eingelegt wird. Das Ganze soll auf der Konsole, auch (oder gerade als!) nicht-root funktionieren wie auch in GNOME - dort möchte ich, dass ein Icon auf dem Desktop erscheint.

Irgendwie hab ich nichts gefunden - kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

thomas

----------

## zielscheibe

Hmm,

da wären "submount oder ivman" und "gnome-volume-manager" zu empfehlen.

----------

## misterjack

Ivman ist mein Favourit. 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ivman

Submount:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount

----------

## tkhobbes

Hallo allerseits

Nachdem ich gestern festgestellt habe, dass mein Gnome-Volume-Manager ja noch gar nicht emerged ist, habe ich das nachgeholt; dessen Funktionalität reicht mir für den Moment...

Danke für die Antworten

thomas

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der link zu Ivman funktioniert nicht. Habe Ivman erst mal installiert und zu default runlevel hinzugefügt. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert.

----------

